

How do you come up with ideas? - josephmosby

HN,<p>I&#x27;ve recently realized that I have a problem with idea discovery. While I&#x27;ll have flickers of ideas for new businesses or products throughout the day, I rarely take the time to form anything into a complex, workable idea. Would you all help me learn a little bit more about your brainstorming process?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;4UeBrH<p>Thanks in advance!<p>--Joe
======
davidsmith8900
\- Joe there is a website that can help you ~>
[http://www.twtspire.com/](http://www.twtspire.com/)

